# Rappelz error plz help!



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

Every time i start Rappelz Online this error message appears.
(I have already downloaded the updates.)
plz help! >.<


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Isuku, welcome to TSF

What make/model is your graphics card?

Update your motherboard chipset drivers (or at least the video controller) and your graphics driver, then reboot and try the game again.


----------



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply ^.^
i'm still really new to all this computer stuff, how woul di check what modal my graphic card is?
and may i know where i would go to update these items?
thx!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No problem. I'll try and keep it simple. Basically, the error message is saying that your graphics device or motherboard are not configured properly. Reinstalling the drivers should fix the problem, but only if your graphics card is supported by the game. Some older cards or onboard graphics won't work with newer games.

Run *Everest* and go to Computer > Summary to see your Video Adapter (graphics card). Click on the blue link to download the latest driver, or post back with the name of the card and we'll find it for you. Don't install it yet. I'll give more instructions after your next reply.

Also, post back with the Motherboard Name and Motherboard Chipset.


----------



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks a bunch i will try it out and let you know if it works!
n is this everest program suppose to scan my computer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Everest is a hardware diagnostics tool. You can use it to find out the details of all your computer parts, check the temperatures and voltages, run benchmark tests, etc. Very useful. :smile:


----------



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i took i screenshot i hope this would be sufficient ^.^
thx for ur help btw


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your ATI 3D Rage Pro is a very old graphics card with only 4mb video RAM, and your CPU is a Celeron-A 433MHz, so it's not powerful enough for Rappelz.

The minimum graphics requirements for this game are a GeForce2MX or Radeon 7000 with 512mb video RAM and support for DirectX 9.0C, and the minumum CPU is a Pentium3 800MHz.

The latest driver for the Rage Pro is from 2001 (*link*) and the card has been discontinued. Sorry, it looks like your computer is too old for Rappelz, even if you update the drivers.


----------



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

ok thanks a bunch, btw do u know any online that can be supported by my comp?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See *here* for a list of free games similar to Rappelz. If there's any games you're unsure about, post back and we'll check the requirements for you. Or you can go *here* to test your computer's gaming capabilities.


----------



## Isuka (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks again!


----------

